# Tom Lion Photo



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I was able to take this photo of a young tom lion we caught Sunday. It always makes a good photo when you can get the lion and the hounds in the same frame, but the dogs do pay a price, all three got slapped around a bit. This was all part of a joint USU/DWR study attaching GPS collars hoping to learn more about the big cats, so this one was collared and released unharmed.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a really cool shot. Thanks for your part in that study!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool stuff Kevin!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cool pic! that would be exciting to take part in.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic. Ledged out is a scary situation for the Hounds for sure.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

That is a freaking awesome shot, one of these days I hope to tree a cat on my own with my solo hound. Keep telling the wife I need a whole pack but she reminds me the city has ordinances.


----------

